# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF شروحات :  Nokia Lumia 800 unlocked done via TP by ATF Nitro

## gsm_bouali

*Nokia Lumia 800 unlocked done via TP by ATF Nitro*   *Phone is from UNITED KINGDOM*    *CABLE USE*   *- modified RJ45 cable from old nokia fbus cable of twister box 
- mini USB 5310 cable or CA-101 usb cable     * *PROCEDURE:*  *-Disassembled phone first      *  * - Now soldered TP and connect modified RJ45 cable to ATF box 
- and make MINI USB as your power supply that connected to PC.    *  *- Test point*     *- run ATF software
- select model 800 : RM-801
- click TEST CONNECTION  *  *- put check LUMIA 800 RM-801
- then click SP UNLOCK*    *-Finish Unlocking      * * after unlocking process assemble the phone
- power on phone with any simcard
- enter 00000000 as your PIN*     *PHONE UNLOCKED DONE*  *- now using GLOBE sim card      *

----------

